

How to Eat According to the Primal Blueprint - wvl
http://www.marksdailyapple.com/definitive-guide-to-the-primal-eating-plan/

======
wvl
I've done the "Hacker's Diet" that posits that a calorie is a calorie, and
what we eat is not important. I've done the conventional wisdom Low Fat diet.
I've done a very low calorie high protein diet. All diets can work, at least
in the short term. However, nothing I have done has been as effective and
satisfying as eating "Primal". It's very similar to "The Paleo Diet" (see
<http://thepaleodiet.com/> ) with a more enlightened understanding of the role
Saturated Fats play.

Another introductory link: [http://www.marksdailyapple.com/definitive-guide-
primal-bluep...](http://www.marksdailyapple.com/definitive-guide-primal-
blueprint/)

An index into most of the content: <http://www.marksdailyapple.com/primal-
blueprint-101/>

FAQ, and comparisons to other diets: [http://www.marksdailyapple.com/the-
book/references/questions...](http://www.marksdailyapple.com/the-
book/references/questions-and-answers/)

~~~
timf
> _nothing I have done has been as effective and satisfying as eating
> "Primal"_

I have a lot of opinions on this topic so I find it difficult to form a non-
lengthy reply... but wanted to briefly chime in that I agree. Effective and
satisfying.

------
rodrigo
I've been eating mostly "primal" for a year; im down one pant size, im able to
better focus at work, and a lot of other nice things, just by erradicating
carbs. Also, its the only "diet" that makes sense to me.

